# Next generation gaming consoles - Expectation and speculation



## NewsBytes (Jun 29, 2010)

Console gaming is one of a kind domain, where frequent updates and build refreshes are considered to be poor marketing strategy. Video game consoles usually have a lifecycle of 5 years; if one stands more than this period, the developers/publishers pat their own backs.

Let's go back in fall 2005, having a pathetic experience with Xbox, Microsoft finally tried to turn the business with Xbox360. The Xbox360 gave the seventh generation console gaming an early debut, hardly more than four years...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## Rotna (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the cost of the games should be 'customer-friendly' and the consoles somewhat considerable and not solely intended for only rich ''elvis presley'' s of the world.


----------

